# I Smell So Bad, That The Whole Block Could Smell Me!



## MishyMish

Hi, I've been having this lifestyle of afraid to leave the house for five years. And now I'm ready to kick it away from my life and start a new one. I'm 19 right now and is starting freshman year of college. I really want my life back and start making new friends and making life useful. However, because of this problem I have with my body its difficult to make new friends. Basically, I have Fecal Body Odor and stank very very much. To the point that all neighbors can smell me from inside their houses. Like my smell is so bad that, it anything within a 400meters perimeters can smell me. Its so strong that when i'm in my room my backyard neighbors say its smells like sh*t. This all started Junior year of high school, when i started to fart A LOT. To the point where I couldn't stop farting every 2 minutes. It was so bad that I ditched school and stayed home. It evolved from farting a lot to me stinking up, and then to me having hemorrhoids. And that was where it started. Additionally, I've always had a bad stomach and constant constipation since I was 5. I currently, have gas bubbles emitting from my butt ( without control) internal/external hemorrhoid, nerve twitching(back pain), bad breathe, saliva, hair,and skin. Almost, everything that comes out of me smells horrible

Now I tried multiple diets, myshreedies, defense soap, laxatives, accupuncture, chinese medicine, they all don't seem to work. I'm not sure is it because i don't commit to them, or its just everyone is different.

From people out there that had/has the same problem as me, can i ask you what made it work? If some of you that are healed and don't smell. Please I'm pleading for help! My social life, and happiness is all gone.


----------



## ahelpinghand

hey girl, i dont know why but there arent any definite lg solutions here, well a few but they didnt work. i'm baffled tbh. i can't recommend anything because lg comes back for every new thing thus far. but if you need a friend to talk we can totally pm. i made a few firends here who basically saved my life and kept me sane, truly. ive had it for 2 years, how did you survive.. do your parents say anything? mine get uber uber concerned if i dont leave the house in a couple days im just like. can i just stay in my sanctuary.

xx


----------



## marleyma

Have you guys had sibo breath test? I didn't know prior but sibo can cause very bad smelling gas and I would assume possibly lead to lg. After I did two weeks of antibiotics I no longer have the horrible gas every 2 seconds. Worth a shot!


----------



## mylifeisover

marleyma said:


> Have you guys had sibo breath test? I didn't know prior but sibo can cause very bad smelling gas and I would assume possibly lead to lg. After I did two weeks of antibiotics I no longer have the horrible gas every 2 seconds. Worth a shot!


Im currently waiting for my results. My ppm went up to 200 after taking the Laculose.

Is your leaky gas 100% gone? Have you changed your diet? How do you know its reduced?

Also I hear alot of people relapse from SIBO antibiotics so keep me informed.


----------



## ahelpinghand

at the naturo through a urine test he confirmed highest sibo lvl on the chart. i took metagenics bactrex which was very effective but even when repopulating with quality probiotics from the same brand it comes back so easily. marley please keep us up to date thanks~


----------



## cavs0

marleyma said:


> Have you guys had sibo breath test? I didn't know prior but sibo can cause very bad smelling gas and I would assume possibly lead to lg. After I did two weeks of antibiotics I no longer have the horrible gas every 2 seconds. Worth a shot!


can i just get this test from my regular physician? or does it have to be a specialist?


----------



## marleyma

You will need to go to a specialist for this. It is a very simple test though.
As far as if mine is 100% gone, I have alot of other stuff going on like rectal prolapse and incontinence but the gas (even when I am


----------



## cavs0

marleyma said:


> You will need to go to a specialist for this. It is a very simple test though.
> As far as if mine is 100% gone, I have alot of other stuff going on like rectal prolapse and incontinence but the gas (even when I am


Thanks for the advice! I'll def go look for a doc who does these tests


----------



## marleyma

Ah. So sorry my last post somehow got cut short. I was going to continue to say
.. (even when I am constipated) I really don't have the harsh smell anymore. My diet has not changed in that time. I know a lot of times it is prone to come back.. but as of right now I'm happy it's gone!


----------



## Tieuvodanh

marleyma said:


> Have you guys had sibo breath test? I didn't know prior but sibo can cause very bad smelling gas and I would assume possibly lead to lg. After I did two weeks of antibiotics I no longer have the horrible gas every 2 seconds. Worth a shot!


Could you plz give me the name of the antibiotics ? Thank a lot


----------



## Mark8852

CURED OF LEAKY GAS!!!

I know this sounds very simple but it worked well for me.

Stay *VERY hydrated (lots of water for your muscles to function properly)* + a *Multi-vitamin *+* ZINC (for muscle growth and recovery)* + *Exorcise/Stretch your Gluteal muscles*.

Some exorcises that worked for me:

http://www.leanitup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/jghjf.png

http://www.leanitup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/htyutyurt.png


----------



## gassy gas

Hi Mishymish,

I have LG too, so I'm not saying you are wrong, but when someone (you and I), are in such a constant state of anxiety and panic, our brain can do crazy things to our thoughts. It is pretty much impossible to smell someone unless you are a next to them. Imagine the most bummiest bum on the train, you would not be able to smell him for the next train carriage, but the guy sitting next to him would.

My reasoning is that because you get so stressed when you *think* you can smell yourself (which you will do sometimes), you brain begins to think that any and every smell that hits your nose is coming from your butt. I passed a industrial sized bin full of market waste the other day and I was convinced I made that smell- literally impossible.

Also, when you spray perfume, do you find that you can't smell it almost immediately, no matter how strong it is? I find that. So using that logic, I am just hoping (and praying), that my nose is being extra sensitive to 'organic' body smells.

This really is a nightmare condition for us, I wish they would take it more seriously, especially when it affects your mental health so much.

I just order those shreddie underwear today, I'll llet you know if it makes a difference when I get them. Nothing else has helped so far. You aren't alone in this.

Take care.


----------



## marleyma

My LG has been so much better since getting tested and treated for sibo. Not immediately, but I definitely notice the difference now.


----------



## MishyMish

gassy gas said:


> Hi Mishymish,
> 
> I have LG too, so I'm not saying you are wrong, but when someone (you and I), are in such a constant state of anxiety and panic, our brain can do crazy things to our thoughts. It is pretty much impossible to smell someone unless you are a next to them. Imagine the most bummiest bum on the train, you would not be able to smell him for the next train carriage, but the guy sitting next to him would.
> 
> My reasoning is that because you get so stressed when you *think* you can smell yourself (which you will do sometimes), you brain begins to think that any and every smell that hits your nose is coming from your butt. I passed a industrial sized bin full of market waste the other day and I was convinced I made that smell- literally impossible.
> 
> Also, when you spray perfume, do you find that you can't smell it almost immediately, no matter how strong it is? I find that. So using that logic, I am just hoping (and praying), that my nose is being extra sensitive to 'organic' body smells.
> 
> This really is a nightmare condition for us, I wish they would take it more seriously, especially when it affects your mental health so much.
> 
> I just order those shreddie underwear today, I'll llet you know if it makes a difference when I get them. Nothing else has helped so far. You aren't alone in this.
> 
> Take care.


I wish I was paranoid by my smell. But it's true. People across the streets three house down basically hates me. Each time I walk out the house he starts coughing and acts as I am suffocating him. Even if I barricade myself in the house people in my backyard still comment on my stink. I really wish all these problems were basically in my head. But the reality is it is not.


----------



## MishyMish

ahelpinghand said:


> hey girl, i dont know why but there arent any definite lg solutions here, well a few but they didnt work. i'm baffled tbh. i can't recommend anything because lg comes back for every new thing thus far. but if you need a friend to talk we can totally pm. i made a few firends here who basically saved my life and kept me sane, truly. ive had it for 2 years, how did you survive.. do your parents say anything? mine get uber uber concerned if i dont leave the house in a couple days im just like. can i just stay in my sanctuary.
> 
> xx


My parents are always disagreeing with me from staying home. Thy dislike the idea that I shut all social interactions but they wouldn't agree that my problem is serious. They always say it's in my head. However when they are mad at me or had an argument they start to insult me with their actions like " coughing, clearing their throat, or even commenting on the stank"


----------



## MishyMish

Mark8852 said:


> CURED OF LEAKY GAS!!!
> 
> I know this sounds very simple but it worked well for me.
> 
> Stay *VERY hydrated (lots of water for your muscles to function properly)* + a *Multi-vitamin *+* ZINC (for muscle growth and recovery)* + *Exorcise/Stretch your Gluteal muscles*.
> 
> Some exorcises that worked for me:
> 
> http://www.leanitup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/jghjf.png
> 
> http://www.leanitup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/htyutyurt.png


Do you find these solutions working for you? Because I basically can't control my rectum muscles the gas just spills out and starts to have spasms.


----------



## oceanblue141

Mark8852 said:


> CURED OF LEAKY GAS!!!
> 
> I know this sounds very simple but it worked well for me.
> 
> Stay *VERY hydrated (lots of water for your muscles to function properly)* + a *Multi-vitamin *+* ZINC (for muscle growth and recovery)* + *Exorcise/Stretch your Gluteal muscles*.
> 
> Some exorcises that worked for me:
> 
> http://www.leanitup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/jghjf.png
> 
> http://www.leanitup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/htyutyurt.png


Hi Mark,

It would be great if you can guide. I am suffering from past 4 years. If you can let me know about how many times per day you have done these exercises and how many days did it take to get cured? What were your exact symptoms? It would be a great help. Thank you!


----------



## lloyd123

MishyMish said:


> Hi, I've been having this lifestyle of afraid to leave the house for five years. And now I'm ready to kick it away from my life and start a new one. I'm 19 right now and is starting freshman year of college. I really want my life back and start making new friends and making life useful. However, because of this problem I have with my body its difficult to make new friends. Basically, I have Fecal Body Odor and stank very very much. To the point that all neighbors can smell me from inside their houses. Like my smell is so bad that, it anything within a 400meters perimeters can smell me. Its so strong that when i'm in my room my backyard neighbors say its smells like sh*t. This all started Junior year of high school, when i started to fart A LOT. To the point where I couldn't stop farting every 2 minutes. It was so bad that I ditched school and stayed home. It evolved from farting a lot to me stinking up, and then to me having hemorrhoids. And that was where it started. Additionally, I've always had a bad stomach and constant constipation since I was 5. I currently, have gas bubbles emitting from my butt ( without control) internal/external hemorrhoid, nerve twitching(back pain), bad breathe, saliva, hair,and skin. Almost, everything that comes out of me smells horrible
> 
> Now I tried multiple diets, myshreedies, defense soap, laxatives, accupuncture, chinese medicine, they all don't seem to work. I'm not sure is it because i don't commit to them, or its just everyone is different.
> 
> From people out there that had/has the same problem as me, can i ask you what made it work? If some of you that are healed and don't smell. Please I'm pleading for help! My social life, and happiness is all gone.


Cured!!, Hi there, I just wanted to let u know that I went through exactly what you went through, I isolated myself for a year in my room, and was anti social for 3 years. I believed everyone around me was saying that i smelled bad and were blocking their noses. I even heard them say nasty things about me. What I am about to tell you, you might not want to hear but please give me a chance. People really did block their noses and smelt stuff but it wasn't what I had thought, they were smelling other stuff, and I always coincidently saw them block their noses. As for the voices, Whenever I asked people, they always told me that I was imagining it, and i believed they said that to make me feel better. I thought the world was lying to me, Nobody told me that I smelled bad to my face.

I'm gonna make this short, hope you don't mind, After 3 years of depression and thoughts of suicide, I eventually gave in to my mum and went back to church, I told the pastor my story, he told me that I was being manipulated by "dead spirits". Apparently they need to keep you depressed to dwell in your body for safety, Anyway the voices i heard was actually them, believe it or not, try what I am about to tell you and you will be fine. Ignore Everything, Go outside, Have a smile on your face, and don't believe you smell bad, trust me, if you really did smell bad, people would tell you!!!!!!

btw I also believed I stank up the whole classroom and house, and trust me flatulence doesn't travel that far, and if you smell bad you would get it if you smelled yourself up close, picture perfumes.

You have just been manipulated, take control of your life again! Sorry if i seem to be blunt


----------



## suicidalhyena00

MishyMish said:


> Do you find these solutions working for you? Because I basically can't control my rectum muscles the gas just spills out and starts to have spasms.


try magnesium for the spasms. have you tried taking florastor? it helps w/ my gas/bloated problems. yea the shreddies didnt do sh*t for me either. i even tried wearing 2 pairs one day...odor was just as bad..

for bad breath you could try 'Disposable Dental Irrigation Syringe With Curved Tip' w/ distilled water and shoot the water into your tonsils to clear out any tonsil stones. its how i got rid of my bad breath problems.

is your odor worse after a bm?

if you just eat turkey and water for like 2 days straight does it change the odor at all?

basics of my story http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/278650-what-is-wrong-w-me/


----------



## Guest

lloyd123 said:


> Cured!!, Hi there, I just wanted to let u know that I went through exactly what you went through, I isolated myself for a year in my room, and was anti social for 3 years. I believed everyone around me was saying that i smelled bad and were blocking their noses. I even heard them say nasty things about me. What I am about to tell you, you might not want to hear but please give me a chance. People really did block their noses and smelt stuff but it wasn't what I had thought, they were smelling other stuff, and I always coincidently saw them block their noses. As for the voices, Whenever I asked people, they always told me that I was imagining it, and i believed they said that to make me feel better. I thought the world was lying to me, Nobody told me that I smelled bad to my face.
> 
> I'm gonna make this short, hope you don't mind, After 3 years of depression and thoughts of suicide, I eventually gave in to my mum and went back to church, I told the pastor my story, he told me that I was being manipulated by "dead spirits". Apparently they need to keep you depressed to dwell in your body for safety, Anyway the voices i heard was actually them, believe it or not, try what I am about to tell you and you will be fine. Ignore Everything, Go outside, Have a smile on your face, and don't believe you smell bad, trust me, if you really did smell bad, people would tell you!!!!!!
> 
> btw I also believed I stank up the whole classroom and house, and trust me flatulence doesn't travel that far, and if you smell bad you would get it if you smelled yourself up close, picture perfumes.
> 
> You have just been manipulated, take control of your life again! Sorry if i seem to be blunt


Oh my, you can´t be serious, please.


----------



## mantaray

There seems to be two types of people with leaky gas: the crazies imagining the smell and people's reactions, and the people who are not imagining the smell and people's reactions. Unfortunately medical professionals group us all together into the former.


----------



## PokerFace

I think everyone has LG but doctors tell them they don't and send them away. Then they all meet together in a room and declare it is an invisible mental illness.
Also, those who claim it was in their head are simply the ones that believed the doctors. I guess they get really depressed when they find out again it's not


----------

